# my introduction



## silvester l edwards (May 28, 2007)

silvester l edwards 3rd degree black belt in tae-kwon-do and black belt in kuk sool won. and have over 5 years in boxing. i live here in ladylake, florida. and teach and owner of ladylake christian martial arts academy. i have 25 members. i was 1996-97 sparring and poomse champion. and now i am currently in membership with the world black belt bureau, headed by master kang rhee in tenn. i teach the tea gueks and hyungs of pasa-ryu style by kang rhee. and practical self-defense and practical weapons. so my e-mail address is cmaa1968@earthlink .net and phone# 352-399-4179. if any one stay close by or practice my stlye of martial arts please feel free to drop me a line sometime.


----------



## Kacey (May 28, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

If you're looking for training partners, you might look at this thread - Training Partners Wanted.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 28, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  There's lots to see here and a very strong Korean martial arts forum.  Please enjoy and happy posting.


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 28, 2007)

Hello Silvester and welcome to MT ... Enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (May 28, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 28, 2007)

Hello & welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Tames D (May 28, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Glad to have you.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  I think you'll enjoy the KMA forum, its very interesting.


----------



## seasoned (May 28, 2007)

Welcome to the group, happy posting.


----------



## Drac (May 28, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Callandor (May 28, 2007)

Welcome! Nice to have another black belt to help us junior belts


----------



## Shaderon (May 29, 2007)

Yea another TKD guy!  We're talking over the world!  

Hiya :wavey:


----------



## MJS (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## mjd (May 29, 2007)

Welcome, I am also a 3rd degree

3rd's rule, the rest drule


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Zida'sukara (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to the board!!


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard.  Happy posting.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------

